# Shark Fishing



## D.O.A FREAK

Looking to go shark fishing Friday was wondering what is the best bait to use?:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter

Go to Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle and pick up a frozen bonita or two.


----------



## Konq

ahh thank you i was wondering where to buy it..since my luck has been sucking on the beach.:thumbup:


----------



## johnf

Can you catch a decent shark from the beach without a kayak? 3-4' would be decent to me. What size hook do you use? How long of a leader? (I assume metal) Was thinking of casting off the beach. I'll be there end of may.


----------



## Konq

i sir am just starting out in this shark fishing thing.. but from what i heard it will be hard not to hook up with sharks at the end of May. Getting them to shore is another issue..but there alot more experienced folks on here to tell you about light gear...myself will go heavy:rockon:


----------



## dvldocz

jonf- the rogue pirate(TRP) and myself so some shark fishing. He has all of the equipment. We use 60-130 lb braid with a 10-15' shock leader(400 lb mono) attached. I make the steel leader myself because it is a lot cheaper. I use 240lb steel leader cut into 8-10' sections, 300+lb barrel swivels and 300+lb clasp, double barrel steel clamps to clamp the steel leader, and then 12-16 circle hooks. So all and all it is main line to shock line to steel leader to hook. We have landed a few sharks all between 4-6'. We do kayak the baits out because it would be impossible to cast out almost 15-20' of leader. Have not really tried catching sharks by just casting out but I am sure it can be done because people catch sharks from the beach all the time. TRP's equipment is heavy duty but if you really get into shark fishing then you might as well go big or go home. Hope this helps. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## johnf

Not really wanting to go big. I'm only down for 5-6 days at a time about every other year. Just planning on using some big catfishing stuff with 50lb braid and a bigger leader.


----------



## dvldocz

I am sure that will work great.


----------



## Konq

good to see ya back dvldocz..hows the leg?


----------



## johnf

dvldocz said:


> I am sure that will work great.


Are you just messin with me or will that actually work? If I get a big one I don't know if I really want to get it in.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

use a 4 foot wire leader to your mainline. since your using braid you will not have the stretch in the line so when you hook up its gonna pull you. agree with hook size dvldocz reccomended for the size shark you want.
Use bonita or freash mullet in the winter and sting rays in the summer (the small fishies will eat your bonita and mullet in the summer). 
leave your drag as loose as you can set it and count to ten after the shark starts running with it, then slam your drag to full and set the hook. then back down off your drag and let the fight begin. 

Good luck


----------



## johnf

TheRoguePirate said:


> use a 4 foot wire leader to your mainline. since your using braid you will not have the stretch in the line so when you hook up its gonna pull you. agree with hook size dvldocz reccomended for the size shark you want.
> Use bonita or freash mullet in the winter and sting rays in the summer (the small fishies will eat your bonita and mullet in the summer).
> leave your drag as loose as you can set it and count to ten after the shark starts running with it, then slam your drag to full and set the hook. then back down off your drag and let the fight begin.
> 
> Good luck


The reason I wanted braid is to get more line on my reel. You don't need but 100 yards or so for catfishing up here so I've always used 30lb mono. My real will only hold 175 yards of that, but over 300 of braid. Could I put a couple hundred of braid on the spool and then add whatever will fit of mono to give myself some stretch? How would you tie that off if so? What size mono would I use?

How would you rig a stingray?
How big? 
Would I kill it first or just throw it out?


----------

